# Rabies Vaccine and Imovax coding



## Alyson Beisert (Jul 25, 2011)

Does any one have any experience coding the Rabies vaccine and Imogam (Immune globulin).  I believe I am using the proper coding (90675 w/ 90460 or 90471 Rabies vaccine and 90376 w/ 96372 for Imogam), but what has me concerned is the proper way to bill out the Imogam.  Since it does not have an amount in the definiton of CPT 90376, I am not sure if I should use the Units on the claim to describe how much of the immune globlin was administered and use the CPT once, or if I should be billing out the 90376 using a 51 modifer to bill out each one seperately.  Some patient have to be given up to 11 units (2 ml per unit)depending on their weight.


----------



## schaferj (Mar 11, 2015)

*How many units are billed for 90376?*

Did you ever get an answer to this question?  I have the same problem.  The patient was given 10 ml (1500 units).  My people are telling me to bill the 90376 with 10 units.  I'm trying to tell them that the code does not specify units when billing.  I think that I should bill one unit with the price for 10 units and write the amount in local use of how many units were given.


----------



## BAMBAPRIDE (Feb 2, 2016)

*here is some guidance*



Alyson Beisert said:


> Does any one have any experience coding the Rabies vaccine and Imogam (Immune globulin).  I believe I am using the proper coding (90675 w/ 90460 or 90471 Rabies vaccine and 90376 w/ 96372 for Imogam), but what has me concerned is the proper way to bill out the Imogam.  Since it does not have an amount in the definiton of CPT 90376, I am not sure if I should use the Units on the claim to describe how much of the immune globlin was administered and use the CPT once, or if I should be billing out the 90376 using a 51 modifer to bill out each one seperately.  Some patient have to be given up to 11 units (2 ml per unit)depending on their weight.



read the information in the Right hand column of this page. https://www.vaxserve.com/index.cfm?fa=resources.productDetails&product=imogam


----------

